# issue with rsyslog Ubuntu server 12.04lts



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

rsyslog is not moving the logs into the correct log file. It worked up until this past weekend. They show up in syslog, but not being moved. Error in syslog:

"Jun 12 10:24:50 server rsyslogd-2039: Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]"

There is no /dev/xconsole


Only thing in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf is:

```
daemon.*;mail.*;\
        news.err;\
        *.=debug;*.=info;\
        *.=notice;*.=warn       |/dev/xconsole
       daemon.*;mail.*;\
```
Everything else is commented out.

Everything else with xconsole is commented out.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This appear to be a known bug without a good answer. I also found this solution but it has to do with 10.04, so not sure it will work with the latest LTS.


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, decided to just make a cron with a script to do that.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## mattheworiordan (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys, the lines below are simply a standard configuration in Ubuntu assuming xconsole exists so that it can pipe output to that console. If the error in your logs is bothering you, simply comment it out as follows:

# daemon.*;mail.*;\
# news.err;\
# *.=debug;*.=info;\
# *.=notice;*.=warn |/dev/xconsole

And voila, no more error messages. 

Matthew


----------

